# T3 questions



## nikjbax1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Can somebody tell me about T3? I've been reading about it alot and thinking about taking it but is there any big downsides to taking T3? I read that taking Clen with T3 is beneficial? What dosage should it be taken it at?


----------



## toothache (Sep 8, 2011)

I've ran t3 for up to 3 months at 75mcg/day.

The downside is that it will burn some muscle tissue.

Clen/t3 stack is one of the best fat burners out there.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 8, 2011)

toothache said:


> I've ran t3 for up to 3 months at 75mcg/day.
> 
> The downside is that it will burn some muscle tissue.
> 
> Clen/t3 stack is one of the best fat burners out there.



What dose of Clen should i run? And will T3 help me get good cuts?


----------



## pieguy (Sep 8, 2011)

T3 is one of my favorite fat burners, as long as you take some taurine. It speeds up your metabolism a good bit without being too detrimental to sleep or workouts. It is a thyroid medication so if you abuse it, good luck. I'd say anything less than 100mcg/day for a few months is a responsible dosage. 

I have yet to see a study or conclusive evidence that shows a low dose of t3 does your thyroid any harm, even over years of use. I have however seen numerous studies showing that thyroid glands are extremely resilient and bounce back fairly quickly despite being shutdown from t3/t4 usage.

I did 50mcg/day and enjoyed it immensely. Now clen, I hate that shit and still have 2.5 bottles of it left. It messes with my strength/endurance so badly it amazes me. I recommend EC or albuterol if u want a thermo. You have to deal with some pretty crazy heat intolence, sweating, heart rate increases, etc. with clen.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 8, 2011)

pieguy said:


> T3 is one of my favorite fat burners, as long as you take some taurine. It speeds up your metabolism a good bit without being too detrimental to sleep or workouts. It is a thyroid medication so if you abuse it, good luck. I'd say anything less than 100mcg/day for a few months is a responsible dosage.
> 
> I have yet to see a study or conclusive evidence that shows a low dose of t3 does your thyroid any harm, even over years of use. I have however seen numerous studies showing that thyroid glands are extremely resilient and bounce back fairly quickly despite being shutdown from t3/t4 usage.
> 
> I did 50mcg/day and enjoyed it immensely. Now clen, I hate that shit and still have 2.5 bottles of it left. It messes with my strength/endurance so badly it amazes me. I recommend EC or albuterol if u want a thermo. You have to deal with some pretty crazy heat intolence, sweating, heart rate increases, etc. with clen.



great advise man thank you! T3 seems like a go then. I mainly wanted it because Ive read it helps to show off your abs fairly well.


----------



## toothache (Sep 8, 2011)

Keep in mind, clen or t3 won't help unless your diet and training are in check.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 8, 2011)

toothache said:


> Keep in mind, clen or t3 won't help unless your diet and training are in check.



Diet = B+, and cardio is 1 hr every other day in the gym split between bike, and treadmill.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just currently started t3 too.  I tried clen and ec stack and hated both of them.  t3 is my last try at a fat loss aid.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 8, 2011)

nikjbax1 said:


> Can somebody tell me about T3? I've been reading about it alot and thinking about taking it but is there any big downsides to taking T3? I read that taking Clen with T3 is beneficial? What dosage should it be taken it at?



T3 will stimulate your thyroid increasing your metabolism and with combination with clen it will dramatically increase your fat burning rate and increase your lean muscle mass. 

One main factor is when u are using these extra sensitive medications like t3 and clen be safe and buy a *HUMAN GRADE GEAR* cuz like I'm always saying its impossible for UG to produce those tablets at this very very small dosage like per example  0.04 or 0.08mg strength. 

If u have a slightly overdosed T3 and T4 tabs your glands will be screw for the rest of your life, with overdosed  clen u will be dead.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm planing to do 3 cycles in near future (4w on - 5w off).

I was planing to add 37.5mcg for 3-4 weeks in second cycle. Don't know if I can add 37.5mcg to third also? I've never used T3 b4. Will be using it to minimaze fat gain on Insulin and for body recomp (T prop+Tren A in 2nd and 3rd). I'm hardcore endomorph.

After dose 3 cycles I'm doing cutting with 4 weeks of 75mcg (with ECA or Clen). This is why I'm asking, don't want to exaggerate with T3.


One more thing, do u guys use something for thyroid recover after? Something like L-Tyrosine.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm running t3 right now in prep for a bb comp and I gotta say it's GOOD stuff! Like other guys said diet and training Need to be in check first.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I'm running t3 right now in prep for a bb comp and I gotta say it's GOOD stuff! Like other guys said diet and training Need to be in check first.



How much are you running?  I've been told 50 mcg is plenty and to start off w/ 25 mcg and work up.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 8, 2011)

_Im about to order in a bit hope it works for me._


----------



## pieguy (Sep 8, 2011)

I never understood why people think you need to "work your way up" with T3. Just hop on it and use a safe dose of 50-75mcg/day and enjoy the ride. The stuff is harmless. All that talk of t3 causing permanent thyroid damage in users like Frank Zane, Ms. Olympia's and the kid next door either are lies or involve extreme abuse (high dosage for long periods of time).

Heavy himself ran 50mcg/day for 6 months and was gtg. I used it for 3 months nonstop and recovered no problem. No tapering on or off, just a sensible dosing the whole time. 

People like to overdo things and that's where all this exaggeration of the extreme dangers of t3 comes from. Now the whoel bit of t3 burning muscle, that shit is 100% true. The chem doesn't care what it takes, fat or muscle. It's your job to make it remove only fat with AAS/Clen/Albuterol usage and high protein intake


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> How much are you running?  I've been told 50 mcg is plenty and to start off w/ 25 mcg and work up.



From what I found in my research was that it's smart to start at 25mcg for two weeks then 50mcg and so on. I'm happy at 50 right now this is the end of my second week. I'm naturally lean so I'm more using it to keep everything steady as I cut down fat. As far as energy it's great and I use eca pre workout to get a little more burn.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 8, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I never understood why people think you need to "work your way up" with T3. Just hop on it and use a safe dose of 50-75mcg/day and enjoy the ride. The stuff is harmless. All that talk of t3 causing permanent thyroid damage in users like Frank Zane, Ms. Olympia's and the kid next door either are lies or involve extreme abuse (high dosage for long periods of time).
> 
> Heavy himself ran 50mcg/day for 6 months and was gtg. I used it for 3 months nonstop and recovered no problem. No tapering on or off, just a sensible dosing the whole time.
> 
> People like to overdo things and that's where all this exaggeration of the extreme dangers of t3 comes from. Now the whoel bit of t3 burning muscle, that shit is 100% true. The chem doesn't care what it takes, fat or muscle. It's your job to make it remove only fat with AAS/Clen/Albuterol usage and high protein intake



I was basing my decision to slowly increase the dosage from an article at meso.com.  Meso has some good info in their steroid profile section.  Here is an excerpt:

As for the dosage, one should be  								very careful since Cytomel is a very strong and  								highly effective thyroid hormone. It is extremely  								impor*tant that one begins with a low dosage, increasing  								it slowly and evenly over the course of several  								days. Most athletes begin by tak*ing one 25 mcg  								tablet per day and increasing this dosage every  								three to four days by one additional tablet. A dose  								higher than 100 mcg/ day is not necessary and not  								advisable. It is not recommended that the daily  								dose be taken all at once but broken down into three  								smaller individual doses so that they become more  								effective. It is also impor*tant that Cytomel not  								be taken for more than six weeks. At least two months  								of abstinence from the drug needs to follow. Those  								who take high dosages of Cytomel over a long period  								of time are at risk of developing a chronic thyroid  								insufficiency. As a consequence, the athlete might  								be forced to take thyroid medication for the rest  								of his life. It is also important that the dosage  								is reduced slowly and evenly by taking fewer tablets  								and not be ended abruptly. Those who plan to take  								Cytomel should first consult a physician in order  								to be sure that no thyroid hyper function exists.
Read more from this MESO-Rx article at:  Cytomel T3 Profile
​


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Iam just gunna run T3 and Clen 2 weeks on and 2weeks off and see how that goes.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I was basing my decision to slowly increase the dosage from an article at meso.com.  Meso has some good info in their steroid profile section.  Here is an excerpt:
> 
> As for the dosage, one should be  								very careful since Cytomel is a very strong and  								highly effective thyroid hormone. It is extremely  								impor*tant that one begins with a low dosage, increasing  								it slowly and evenly over the course of several  								days. Most athletes begin by tak*ing one 25 mcg  								tablet per day and increasing this dosage every  								three to four days by one additional tablet. A dose  								higher than 100 mcg/ day is not necessary and not  								advisable. It is not recommended that the daily  								dose be taken all at once but broken down into three  								smaller individual doses so that they become more  								effective. It is also impor*tant that Cytomel not  								be taken for more than six weeks. At least two months  								of abstinence from the drug needs to follow. Those  								who take high dosages of Cytomel over a long period  								of time are at risk of developing a chronic thyroid  								insufficiency. As a consequence, the athlete might  								be forced to take thyroid medication for the rest  								of his life. It is also important that the dosage  								is reduced slowly and evenly by taking fewer tablets  								and not be ended abruptly. Those who plan to take  								Cytomel should first consult a physician in order  								to be sure that no thyroid hyper function exists.
> Read more from this MESO-Rx article at:  Cytomel T3 Profile
> ​



That profile doesn't list any studies, rationale or research to back up its claims. Of course it's smart to assess your tolerance of the drug by starting small and using only as much as you need, but people think it's because suddenly stopping or starting at any dose greater than 25mcg will completely destroy your thyroid which just isn't true. First had experience by hundreds or even thousands of members on this board and other boards will tell you that T3 is a harmless cutter when used correctly.

The thyroid damage myth is pure broscience being created by profiles like the one you listed. Even Dave Palumbo says t3 is not going to harm you as long as you keep the dosage low. (<75mcg)


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 8, 2011)

pieguy said:


> That profile doesn't list any studies, rationale or research to back up its claims. Of course it's smart to assess your tolerance of the drug by starting small and using only as much as you need, but people think it's because suddenly stopping or starting at any dose greater than 25mcg will completely destroy your thyroid which just isn't true. First had experience by hundreds or even thousands of members on this board and other boards will tell you that T3 is a harmless cutter when used correctly.
> 
> The thyroid damage myth is pure broscience being created by profiles like the one you listed. Even Dave Palumbo says t3 is not going to harm you as long as you keep the dosage low. (<75mcg)



I'm not scared of thyroid damage, just don't want incredible side effects.  I'm sensitive to stimulants, can't handle ec or clen at all.  So far (2 days) 25 mcg has produced minimal side effects.

As for the profile, it's all I've got to base my decisions on.  I'm not saying I completely trust everything on meso, but I find it to be a pretty objective and scientific site with good profiles.  But, this is why I'm asking people here about their experience too.  When I see quite a few guys stating that they used 50-75 mcg/day without too many sides, then I may feel a little better about trying it.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm not scared of thyroid damage, just don't want incredible side effects.  I'm sensitive to stimulants, can't handle ec or clen at all.  So far (2 days) 25 mcg has produced minimal side effects.
> 
> As for the profile, it's all I've got to base my decisions on.  I'm not saying I completely trust everything on meso, but I find it to be a pretty objective and scientific site with good profiles.  But, this is why I'm asking people here about their experience too.  When I see quite a few guys stating that they used 50-75 mcg/day without too many sides, then I may feel a little better about trying it.



I don't blame you for being weary by any means. Your statement fits perfect into the whole bit on assessing your tolerance and not overdosing for your goal. I myself don't go above 50mcg because I get really painful soreness in my calves from t3. But, when I found my correct dosage, the stuff was amazing. Truely one of the best fat burners imo if you run an anti-catabolic compound with it.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 8, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I don't blame you for being weary by any means. Your statement fits perfect into the whole bit on assessing your tolerance and not overdosing for your goal. I myself don't go above 50mcg because I get really painful soreness in my calves from t3. But, when I found my correct dosage, the stuff was amazing. Truely one of the best fat burners imo if you run an anti-catabolic compound with it.



I'm gonna try 50 mcg tomorrow and see how it goes.  and I'm definitely running gear with it too.  test, tren and mast.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 9, 2011)

Can someone answer to my question above?

Thx


----------



## pieguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> I'm planing to do 3 cycles in near future (4w on - 5w off).
> 
> I was planing to add 37.5mcg for 3-4 weeks in second cycle. Don't know if I can add 37.5mcg to third also? I've never used T3 b4. Will be using it to minimaze fat gain on Insulin and for body recomp (T prop+Tren A in 2nd and 3rd). I'm hardcore endomorph.
> 
> ...



No I don't use thyroid recovery. The thyroid is very resilient and bounces back quite quickly depending on amount used and length of t3 usage. 

You can use t3 anytime you have anabolics or clen going. I would be careful running eca + t3 without an anabolic cause you're asking for lean mass loss. Something like halo extreme + clen/eca + t3 would be ideal.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 9, 2011)

pieguy thx for reply!

So I will run it like this:

4 weeks on - 37.5 mcg
5 weeks off
4 weeks on - 37.5 mcg
5 weeks off
4 weeks on - 75 mcg
1 year off

This 'kay?


----------



## booze (Sep 10, 2011)

from what others are saying youll be fine running it for longer periods.

is T3 safe for females? (missus)

cheers


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 10, 2011)

booze said:


> from what others are saying youll be fine running it for longer periods.
> 
> is T3 safe for females? (missus)
> 
> cheers



It's a thyroid drug. It does the same thing in both sexes


----------

